#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  IIIT Gwalior btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## raymayank

IIIT Gwalior btech Admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Click Here:

*
IIIT Gwalior Year of Establishment:* 1997.


*IIIT Gwalior* *Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.


*IIIT Gwalior* *Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.


*IIIT Gwalior* *Cut Off 2012:* (The ranks mentioned are AIEEE 2012 ranks)

*Cut Off Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Gen Candidate*
18909

*OPPH*
144009

*OB*
32072

*OBPH*
243667

*SC*
99923

*SCPH*
209245

*ST*
151293

*STPH*
NA







*IIIT Gwalior Branches In Engineering:*
B.Tech(ICT) + M.Tech(ICT)B.Tech.(ICT) + MBA
*IIIT Gwalior Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Total Fee INR 35,900/- Per Semester.

*IIIT Gwalior Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Total Fee INR 14,500/- Per Semester.

*IIIT Gwalior Engineering Placements 2012:*
Average Package = 4.58 LakhsHighest Package = 12.5 LakhsLowest Package = 3.3 Lakhs
Following Companies have recruited final year students of IIITM through campus placement*Company Name

Package offered CTC in Lac

HCL Comnet
4.75

TCS
3.3

Grail Research
4

Wipro
5

Infosys
3.5

Directi
8.5

L&T Infotech
3.25/3.75

Amdocs
4.2

Capital IQ
4.2

Abhijeet Group
4/5 Lac

SISA
4

SGI
5

Fiserv
4.05

Impetus
3.5

KPMG (11-2-11)
5

Microsoft (25-2-11
12.5

DSCL
2.5 (Housing + Food)

Uniken
3.6

SunLife Financial
4

Lovely Professional University
4.8

Canra Bank
4.5






*
*IIIT Gwalior Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Campus:*  Indian Institute of Information Technology and Management Gwalior was established by Govt of India through a cabinet decision taken in October 1995 based on a report of a working group (May 1995) of All India Council for Technical Education(AICTE) constituted, consisting of eminent professionals, academicians and policy makers in the areas of Information Technology, Management and Communication, to deliberate on the issue of IT integration. The working group prepared a basic document underlining the need of establishing a National Centre in the area of IT.


Government of Madhya Pradesh allotted land free of cost, first at the village Sonjana, on 16th January 1996. The foundation Stone of the Institute was laid on Jan 17, 1996 by Late Shrimant Madhav Rao Scindia, the then Minister of Human Resource Development. Govt of India. The first meeting of IIITM Gwalior Society was held on 17th January 1997 at Shastri Bhavan, New Delhi. The society was registered on 30 January 1997.


Consequently, the Indian Institute of Information Technology & Management (IIITM) was established at Gwalior as a centrally funded autonomous institution registered under the Societies’ Registration Act and sprawled over 60 hectares of land to build the Institute campus. The primary objectives of the institute are to create facilities for education, training, research, consultancy and professional development in the areas of Information Technology and Management in an integrated manner. The objectives of the institute were framed so as to create facilities for education, research, consultancy and professional development in the cusp area of IT and management through seamless integration. The institute was founded to bridge the gap between the technocrats and the managers and produce the new generation of entrepreneurs .


*Central library:* The institute’s library is a collection of sources, resources, and services, and the structure in which it is housed; it is organized for use and maintained by the institute. In the more traditional sense, it’s a library is a collection of books.


The IIITM library has huge collection of both physical and digital books and resources. This library is made over the years. Institute keeps updating the library resources based on demand of class and student community. There are dedicated pool of staffs and librarian for management distribution of books inside library.


The institute’s library is a collection of sources, resources, and services, and the structure in which it is housed; it is organized for use and maintained by the institute. In the more traditional sense, it’s a library is a collection of books.


The IIITM library has huge collection of both physical and digital books and resources. This library is made over the years. Institute keeps updating the library resources based on demand of class and student community. There are dedicated pool of staffs and librarian for management distribution of books inside library.

*IIIT Gwalior Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
There are reading rooms in corresponding hostels. Recently a Book club has been opened in BH-1 in association with Career Launcher Gwalior.

*IIIT Gwalior Address:* ABV-Indian Institute of Information Technology and Management Gwalior, Morena Link Road, Gwalior Madhya Pradesh, INDIA – 474010.

*IIIT Gwalior Campus Virtual Tour:*








  Similar Threads: IIIT Hyderabad btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIIT Gwalior btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIIT Gwalior btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities IIIT Jabalpur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities IIIT Gwalior Btech Admission 2013, Cutoff, Fee, Placements, Hostel,Campus Facilities [[NEW]]

----------


## saksham saxena

with 202 marks and general and outside category.....can i get this college....which has better placements mba or mtech

----------


## Shikha chauhan

> with 202 marks and general and outside category.....can i get this college....which has better placements mba or mtech


This is btech admission thread. if u wanna ask questions about mba  or mtech so post queries in their threads.....  :):

----------


## saksham saxena

hey iiit gwalior offers 5 year integrated courses.........hence i am asking which has better placements intgtdm.tech or intgtdmba

----------


## Shikha chauhan

> hey iiit gwalior offers 5 year integrated courses.........hence i am asking which has better placements intgtdm.tech or intgtdmba


Hey,
       Integrated Mtech was package wise better last year.... but being a very good colg placements are always good in all IIIts.......

----------


## saksham saxena

Thanks.....what rank you expect of mine?.....are you frm abi-iiitm

----------


## Shikha chauhan

Hi,
    Tel me your 12th percentage???.....

----------


## saksham saxena

89.8 in 2012.................

----------


## Shikha chauhan

> 89.8 in 2012.................


Hi, 
    Your approx rank will be 8000........  :):

----------


## saksham saxena

Which best nit or iiit shud i chose for computer science and engineering or it at iiits?

----------


## Vinayak Agrawal

**************************************************************************************

----------


## Vinayak Agrawal

***********************************************************

----------


## Vinayak Agrawal

*****************************************************************************

----------


## Vinayak Agrawal

********************************************************

----------


## Vinayak Agrawal

***********************************************************************

----------


## saksham saxena

Thanks bhai...........

----------


## rahulp215

heyy

i am getting 163 in jee mains and 92-93% in cbse board i am a general candidate from patna. Is there any chance in iiit gwailor??

----------


## Vinayak Agrawal

*************************************************************************

----------


## jv_101

I got 185 in JEE Mains and 90% in Boards.
I am From Delhi. Can I get CS or IT at IIIT Gwalior?

----------


## Kash chopra

> I got 185 in JEE Mains and 90% in Boards.
> I am From Delhi. Can I get CS or IT at IIIT Gwalior?


Hey,
     Your rank would be around 15000.... With this rank u have fair chances to get iitg... All the best

----------


## arjun7898

Got 112 in jee mains n 94.2% in cbse 2013....wht will be my air
any chances of getting adm in iiit g

----------


## Nihal Malhotra

> Got 112 in jee mains n 94.2% in cbse 2013....wht will be my air
> any chances of getting adm in iiit g


Your rank will be more than 30000... u can't get iiitg....

----------


## hsd01

Sir, i've got 188 marks in jeemains and 80.6% in CBSE boards, whats my expected rank and do i have any chance of getting into IIIT Gwalior?

----------


## hsd01

Sir, my friend got 201 marks in jeemains and 83.8% in cbse board. whats the expected rank and what are his chances for IIIT Gwalior.

----------


## Vinayak Agrawal

*******************************************************************************

----------


## chaarly

hey , i got 200 in jee main nd 88.20 % in raj board, in raj board top 20%ile in 2012 (my passing year) was 63.8% , nd top 10% was 68, can i get iiit g? what will be my rank almost?i tried to contact u on facebook too but u didn,t reply yr

----------


## Vinayak Agrawal

*******************************************************************

----------


## Vinayak Agrawal

******************************************************************************************************

----------


## Vinayak Agrawal

******************************************************************************************

----------


## chaarly

what will be my rank

----------


## Vinayak Agrawal

********************************************************************

----------


## chaarly

with 200 in jee main nd 88.20% in raj board last year(top 10% was 68%), what will be my rank?

----------


## Era Gill

> with 200 in jee main nd 88.20% in raj board last year(top 10% was 68%), what will be my rank?


Your rank would be around 13000.... What is your preferred branch??

----------


## chaarly

13000 to meri jee main k theough hi aa jayegi, raj board k marks ka fayda nhi hoga kya yr, 88% bahut hote h raj board m yr

----------


## Vinayak Agrawal

> what will be my rank


                                                                                             ####################################################

----------


## simiiscute

i scored 128 marks in jee mains and m expecting 90+ in cbse ,, what rank should i expect...

----------


## Nigam Deepanshu

sir, what is the procedure to apply for integrated b.tech + mba in iiitm gwalior and when will the admission process starts.

----------

